# Where exactly are warehouse pickup locations in UK?



## deejaybee (May 8, 2017)

Noobie Flex driver here and I'm still waiting for the checks but I still don't know where the pickup locations are. I read in another thread there is one in Croyden somewhere but are there any more in the west/Surrey areas? It would be useful if there was a list of locations?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

This might help you out ... All Amazon Centers ... Once you click on the link, scroll to the middle of the page for international.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/all-amazon-centers-april-2017.163768/


----------



## deejaybee (May 8, 2017)

Brilliant list, thanks Solo1


----------

